# Microchip moving?



## Indy (Jul 6, 2009)

Our dog got her microchip put in in mid-June this year. We had a vet visit in early-mid July and he scanned it to put the number in her records- at this point it was in the correct place between the shoulder blades. About 2-3 weeks later we noticed a small, narrow hard spot around her shoulder/top of her leg area. Just last night we noticed the same hard spot has moved to her chest. It sure feels like the right size to be the microchip and it's just under her skin.

Is this her microchip moving? If it were going to move, it seems like it would have right away. Not stay in place for a month and then decide to move. Should we be worried? Can it cause harm if it's moved? Or is this something else entirely?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I had a cat who had her microchip move all over her body until finally her body rejected it and pushed it out. Also had a ferret do the same thing.

I would talk to your vet about it, because a lot of shelters won't check anywhere but on their back for a microchip. I don't think she is in any danger, but you should have a vet take a look since that microchip can mean the difference between her comming home and being adopted otu again


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

You can have the vet scan for the micro chip to make sure it's where it belongs. If it's not right between the shoulders then it's best to implant a new chip. Alot of places won't do a whole body check when they scan for a chip, so if it's not where it belongs they won't find it. Sometimes the chips migrate for one reason or another. It shouldn't cause a problem if it has migrated, but you can discuss the options with your vet and decide if you want it removed.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

How strange/interesting... I hope you'll post an update after speaking with your vet about this!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

My dog's first microchip was rejected. At her first vet visit, they couldn't find it, despite checking everywhere. I had all the paperwork to show that it had been implanted and registered and the person who did it assured me that she checks every animal afterwards to make sure it got in. 

Anyway, I implanted a second one, and now that one has migrated a little ways down her shoulder. But it's still there and findable. 

I don't think its a health concern if it migrates, just a matter of whether it will be found or not. You could ask the vet tech to scan her and see if that's what you're feeling in the chest. If not, maybe it's something else of concern?


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

I've heard of them migrating before. I've never heard of them being rejected, though obviously it's happened in a couple of cases. I wouldn't be concerned about it healthwise, but would be more concerned that someone wouldn't be able to find it if the dog got out.


----------



## bella and lolas dad (Oct 29, 2007)

i have heard of a microchip moving not that drastically though can you inform us please on any news


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

So what if the new chips moves? Do you just keep putting in new ones? Do they always migrate?
Is it totally likely that if the first chip moved, that the second will also move?


----------



## Indy (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought I'd follow up on this in case anyone was interested. We had our dog into the vet and he confirmed the chip had migrated into her chest. His opinion was that most shelters will scan the entire dog because it is well-known that they can move. He didn't seem too concerned as long as it was still readable. It didn't sound like there was any danger in leaving it alone which was probably my biggest fear. We'll probably just get it checked each year and have a new one put in if this one is entirely lost. 

For those of you that are about to microchip, he did also say that you should avoid handling or petting the area for some time after it's implanted to allow it to bond to the muscle. Our dog would have received the chip shortly before we got her from the shelter and I'm sure we would have frequently touched and handled the area not knowing any better.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Good advice.. I had a foster here that had a migrating chip. And my vet told me the same thing as yours told you.


----------



## TuckerBoo (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting the update. I had NO IDEA the chip could move! I wish they'd tell you this when they put it in- not to deter you from putting it in- but so you can check up on it.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I will definitely have both dogs chips scanned next time we're at vet & every time there after.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Whether the vet is concerned or not as it's still readable doesn't mean I wouldn't be concerned.

Seems from reading threads on a lot of forums lately.. that some shelters aren't bothering to scan period.. Making me doubtful that the majority would actually bother to full body scan.

I'm on another forum where some people in rescue have been known to be loud and clear on their opinion that if your dog escapes, for any reason.. it's your fault. Chip, collar tags, lost dog signs, CL postings. They don't care. They think you are a bad owner and wouldn't return your dog and re-home it..

Yeah least having a chip somewhere in the dog is a hopefully possible positive identifier. But if its migrated from the 'usual' area.. I would be concerned that your chances are dramatically dropping that that chip will be helping return your dog if it gets out with out you.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

MafiaPrincess said:


> I'm on another forum where some people in rescue have been known to be loud and clear on their opinion that if your dog escapes, for any reason.. it's your fault. Chip, collar tags, lost dog signs, CL postings. They don't care. They think you are a bad owner and wouldn't return your dog and re-home it..


You know that is so true & I've seen the same attitude more than once on this forum. I do not let my dogs go outside without their ID tags on. At least if something were to happen & 1 or both dogs got loose, if a neighbor found them I'd hope they would call, even tho they don't have the equipment to scan for a chip.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

My dad found a lab on our porch last summer. Woke me up at 1am to deal with it as he wasn't sure what to do. Brought her in, she had a tag but it had been hand etched and was worn. Tried what I thought the number said and got no answer. Ended up reverse phone searching the number to see if I could get a local address. She belonged half a block away and I walked her home. Her owners were freaking out, and so grateful..

My kids wear tags. Their name, my number, and on the back it says 'If I'm alone I am lost'. Smudge is chipped. They don't door dash are complete Momma's baby's.. 

But after that attitude on forums I am petrified of them somehow getting out.. Makes me pray if it ever happened that a neighbour finds them, and not a rescue person like some of the people I've read posts from. Not to say there aren't great rescue folk out there.. But the great ones who want the dog back where it belongs not having to use resources to find a dog a home are often quiet and not as loud about their opinions as the ones who frighten me.


----------



## Bikhi Akhbar (May 26, 2009)

the only living being in this world that means more to me than little Bikhi is my 85 year old mother. 

she has been micro-chipped, tattooed and has a metal capsule on each of her 14 collars that has a piece of paper in it that has the phone #'s of myself and 3 relatives, and info that she has been chipped.

in the 5 months that i have had her she has never been outside off-leash or unattended. that doesn't mean that my husband might not slip and let her out without being leashed or that she might not sneak out the back door when a family member visits when i am not home.

when i leave the house she is crated and i tell my husband to not let her out until i get home but he has done it a few times. i am never gone more than 4 hours.

it sickens me to think that a person who works in rescue would automatically assume that if a dog is out it means the owner is negligent. i know they see the worse in pet owners but to paint everyone with the same brush is wrong.


----------

